# Quick Detailer/Drying Aid Recommendation



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking forward to buy a QD that acts as a drying aid. I want something that adds a nice shine and glides easily.
The car is detailed and sealed (it's a white bmw), beads very well too.

I wash my car once a week and when it gets really dirty, so it can't be too expensive.
I have the ECHO2 concentrate but I can't seem to find the right dilution ratio to use as a QD.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Odk entourage mate. Brilliant qd.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

DanielRM said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking forward to buy a QD that acts as a drying aid. I want something that adds a nice shine and glides easily.
> The car is detailed and sealed (it's a white bmw), beads very well too.
> ...


1 part Ech02 to 10 deionised water for the QD. As a standalone QD for a drying aid Autoglanz Smooth Velvet is up there as is WaxPlanets Expression but you'll need to ask Tony to leave out the Si02 element. :thumb:


----------



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

rob267 said:


> Odk entourage mate. Brilliant qd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks, but I'm outside the UK. Shipping cost are extreme...


----------



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

Moet1974 said:


> 1 part Ech02 to 10 deionised water for the QD. As a standalone QD for a drying aid Autoglanz Smooth Velvet is up there as is WaxPlanets Expression but you'll need to ask Tony to leave out the Si02 element. :thumb:


Thank you. I'll try that dilution and leave feedback!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

AutoSmart. Tango.

John Tht.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Sonax BSD, Adams Quick Detailer, Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 or even ONR in the correct dilution. Take your pick.


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

I use ONR with good results and it's a very versatile product.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Not too knowledgeable on using QD as drying aid. 

If I wash and rinse my car,I use QD on a MF to dry the car? 

Surely the MF will be saturated after one panel wipe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Soapybubbles said:


> Not too knowledgeable on using QD as drying aid.
> 
> If I wash and rinse my car,I use QD on a MF to dry the car?
> 
> ...


A couple of sprays on the panel and drying towel is what I do.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

BadgerJCW said:


> A couple of sprays on the panel and drying towel is what I do.


Ditto and to stoke controversy I use the drag method on larger panels with my drying towels


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams quick detailer is nice but doesnt last long. auto glanz smooth velvet is also nice and lasts ages, wowo's quick detail spray is nice and lasts ages, odk entourage is also nice and lasts a good few weeks also blackfire midnight sun instant detailer is awesome and lasts about 2 weeks and its what im using now
and ive used them all as a drying aid


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

As above spray the panel a couple of times then dry. My favourite at the moment is infinity wax rapid detailer followed by angelwax qed. Impossible to make them smear


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I think a YouTube video of QD as a drying aid is required for me to understand the process better! 

Surely your just diluting the QD massively by using this method?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Using a QD as a drying aid is not to get the protective quality out of the QD in the truest sense. It's mainly to lubricate the drying towel/MF when moving it across the paintwork.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

DanielRM said:


> Thanks, but I'm outside the UK. Shipping cost are extreme...


Where are you located mate we have stockists globally so shipping may not be more affordable


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Using a QD as a drying aid is not to get the protective quality out of the QD in the truest sense. It's mainly to lubricate the drying towel/MF when moving it across the paintwork.


i use it as a drying aid for both reasons


----------



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Where are you located mate we have stockists globally so shipping may not be more affordable


I'm in Portugal


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> I think a YouTube video of QD as a drying aid is required for me to understand the process better!
> 
> Surely your just diluting the QD massively by using this method?


You using the QD as a method of dispersing the water better with the towel as well as a means of preventing water spots and streaks. Obviously the amount of protection may slightly be reduced but I've not seen much evidence of this in my experience.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Based on my experience today, you want some Finish Kare FK425 :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bouncers Done and Dusted,not cheap but it's an outstanding QD.


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

I've been using Bilt Hamber's Auto QD recently and I find it excellent. I use a ratio of about 3 parts water to 1 part QD (the bottle's very concentrated) and find it a very effective drying aid and QD.

Do BH make _any_ bad products??


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope every BH product is excellent :thumb:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Soapybubbles said:


> I think a YouTube video of QD as a drying aid is required for me to understand the process better!
> 
> Surely your just diluting the QD massively by using this method?


It depends on the viscosity of the QD that is why I prefer a thicker QD when using it as a drying aid but the most important point it to protect your paint by the point below.



MDC250 said:


> Using a QD as a drying aid is not to get the protective quality out of the QD in the truest sense. *It's mainly to lubricate the drying towel/MF when moving it across the paintwork.*


^^^ This. The lubricity is very important otherwise you could introduce unwanted marring/defects during the drying process (which over time build up and become more visible).


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Carplan No1 Super Gloss

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5304342


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Megs Last touch for a drying aid


----------



## demis34gt (Aug 19, 2018)

I was thing for the Meguiars shine as you dry, or Autofiness Quick detailer or Sonax BSD. I do not know if sonax is for this job the best choice. I do not care for durability. I want the drying towel to slip in the car paint and to minimize any chance for scratches.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I’ve been using gyeon quick detail spray as a drying aid . It’s really good , tons of gloss and very slick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

GTechniq QD all day long, amazing stuff!

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/gtechniq-qd-quick-detailer.html

too bad i am out of it


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Forsh said:


> Carplan No1 Super Gloss
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5304342


This is what I've been using. Glides very well imo, and dirt cheap at £5 from Wilcos on sale.


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Cookeh said:


> This is what I've been using. Glides very well imo, and dirt cheap at £5 from Wilcos on sale.


That stuff knackered my paint for ages. Despite using it as directions said, it made the paint appear darker in some areas and lighter in others. Took a full decon to get it off and I only use it on alloys now, and sunroof glass.
As a drying aid I just use Meguiars QD but I have Fusso on the paint so I hardly need a drying aid anyway


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

I can't believe no one has given a shout to Mitchell & King QD,
It smells sublime like a high quality after shave/cologne and gives plenty of gloss to paintwork and leaves is so slick and smooth to the touch.
It is awesome.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Finish Kare - gets very high on tests but for value, to perfromance ratio, hard to beat

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/finishkare-425-ultra-slick-polywipe


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

steelghost said:


> Based on my experience today, you want some Finish Kare FK425 :thumb:


just waiting for my 10 litres of demon shine (hi rinse wax) to be used up then i can justify a go


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

demis34gt said:


> I was thing for the Meguiars shine as you dry, or Autofiness Quick detailer or Sonax BSD. I do not know if sonax is for this job the best choice. I do not care for durability. I want the drying towel to slip in the car paint and to minimize any chance for scratches.


not BSD then.

I find im chasign water roudn the car and it wont go into your MF - protection great for winter as its very very durable

Have to admin meguirs quik wax is pretty ace at all this, dries quick and the slippery surface left is second to few.

Im just trying hard not to give megs all the money all time!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

NorthantsPete said:


> not BSD then.
> 
> I find im chasign water roudn the car and it wont go into your MF - protection great for winter as its very very durable
> 
> ...


Have you tried diluting it pete? Much improved as a drying aid when done & it's cheap as well.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

BSD / FK 425 50:50 is a fantastic combination


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bilt Hamber QD at 1:10 according to jon.




I use c2v3 at 1:3 but I will try the above at some point.


----------

